# Treeless DownUnder Kimberly saddle info



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I "ripped" a Torsion apart the other day to take pics for a prospective buyer. Wonderful stuff that Velcro. Is there a pommel to keep the front off the horse's withers? A word of caution, do ride with a long stirrup so the weight of your legs in the stirrups don't create a sore back. The gal buying the Torsion has opted to swap out the padded fleece pad for a round skirt Tacky Too pad I don't need. It's supposed to help the treeless stick to the horse.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks saddlebag, the little metal pommel that came with the saddle didnt fit either of my horses so I removed it. For my narrow backed horse whos got a deflated topline I use a fuzzy pad thats filled with gell pads to fill the gaps and keep the saddle off his spine and withers. For my big fat mare it fits just fine with a regular pad that has padding on the sides but just fabric down the center. I havent needed a tacky pad, it doesnt slide much but ill be getting a breast collar for my round mare just in case. Of course I use a block to mount, it would definitely flip if I tried to get one with a stirrup.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How are those stirrup bars held on? Are you able to remove that strap that runs side to side to each bar? Just curious.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Torsion







I can't believe I actually posted a picture.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> How are those stirrup bars held on? Are you able to remove that strap that runs side to side to each bar? Just curious.


Yes the stirrups are velcroed on with that strap, I remove it for lunging and stuff.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Torsion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing this one I like my Kimberly one better! The stirrups on the Torsion are attached right on their spine and in one narrow spot, on the Kimberly the velcro strap is fairly wide and holds most of the weight on the sides of the horse, more than directly on their spine. The velcro for the seat is also much more secure on the Kimberly. But I like the soft pommel of the Torsion better than the metal piece in my Kimberly, that was useless to me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The seat Velcro has plenty of grab. I had to really pull to get it apart. The Velcro makes it sound like the saddle is being ripped apart instead of dismantles. The Torsion has the same grippy bottom as as Tacky Too pad. Does that mean it can be used without any more padding? There's a fleecey pad that was used which I would think would have been slippery. I've never used this thing. I'm trying to sell it for a friend who lives about 60 mi out in the toolies.


----------

